# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Me te kerkuarit ne Shqiperi

## iliria e para

Shkon 240 numri i të arratisurve në të gjitha 
burgjet e vendit tonë nga 1997 e deri më sot. Policia e Shtetit bën publike listën e plotë e emrave të të arratisurve, të cilët janë shpallur persona në kërkim prej vitesh.

Lista e te arratisurve nga 97 deri me sot

Nr Emri,atesia,mbiemri Vepra penale Masa e denimit 
1 Aredin Jaho Shyti Vrasje V Den 17 vjet 
2 Artur Riza Bulica T.Vrasje V Den 7 vjet 
3 Dritan Hasan Dajti Vrasje V Den 17 vjet 
4 Edmond Xhemal Kurti Vrasje V Den 10 vjet 
5 Ervin Demokrat Shahini Vrasje B Perjetshem 
6 Fatmir Sadik Rama Vjedhje V Den 20 vjet 
7 Ismet Xhaferr Daja Vrasje V Den 25 vjet 
8 Lutfi Isuf Hida Vrasje V Den 25 vjet 
9 Nebi Qamil Ceco Vrasje V Den 18 vjet 
10 Pellumb Riza Ferhati Vjedhje V Den 5 vjet 
11 Saimir Islam Muca Vrasje V Den 17 vjet 
12 Sokol Emin Bala Vjedhje V Den 7 vjet 
13 Sokol Ibrahim Guxha Vrasje V Den 14 vjet 
14 Vladimir Basri Manuka Vjedhje V Den 7 vjet 
15 Arben Harun Haruni V Den 18 vjet 
16 Ardian Ahmet Jeshili V Den 14 vjet 
17 Nuri Dervish Seferi V Den 18 vjet 
18 Agron Qamil Çekiçi Vrasje V Den 25 vjet 
19 Bledar Ismail Dinja Vrasje V Den 11 vjet 
20 Ernest Ludovik Deda Vrasje V Den 25 vjet 
21 Lazer Pal Vuksani Vrasje V Den 23 vjet 
22 Nush Lush Paloka Vrasje V Den 25 vjet 
23 Qazim Dyl Fikja Vrasje V Den 12 vjet 
24 Sllavko Zako Mixha Vrasje V Den 25 vjet 
25 Milenko Zako Mixha Vrasje V Den 18 vjet 
26 Selahedin Asim Kosi Vrasje V Den 25 vjet 
27 Tonin Nike Micaj Vrasje V Den 25 vjet 
28 Aleks Ded Marku Vjedhje V Den 14 vjet 
29 Lin Mark Shkembi Vrasje V Den 18 vjet 
30 Pal Mehill Mehilli Vrasje V Den 18 vjet 
31 Ndue Gjergj Lala Vrasje V Den 25 vjet 
32 Nikoll Frrok Ahu Vrasje V Den 25 vjet 
33 Luigj Jak Vataj Vrasje V Den 10 vjet 
34 Arjan Esat Zoga Vj/arme V Den 12 vjet 
35 Aqif Lile Limani Vrasje V Den 25 vjet 
36 Andrea Bardhok Prenga Vrasje V Den 25 vjet 
37 Fran Gjergj Prendi Vrasje B perjetshem 
38 Kristo Llesh Mamaj Vrasje V Den 16 vjet 
39 Faik Smajl Karabecaj Vrasje V Den 25 vjet 
40 Mirash Gjok Mihaj(Nikaj) Vrasje V Den 11 vjet 
41 Sajmir Adem Banka Vrasje V Den 25 vjet 
42 Pashko Gjon Mani Vrasje V Den 12 vjet 
43 Rrahman Bajram Memolla Vrasje 
44 Hytbi Reshat Lila V Den 20 vjet 
45 Francesk Vlash Lala Vrasje V Den 15 vjet 
46 Mustafa Halil Truni V Den 16 vjet 
47 Ilir Hysen Buza Vrasje V Den 12 vjet 
48 Afrim Pjeter Gjeloshgjoka L /burgu 
49 Agim Thoma Voja L /burgu 
50 Agim Pjeter Gjoka L /burgu 
51 Alit Cenko Nurka L /burgu 
52 Alket Bilbil Muça L /burgu 
53 Altin Xhavit Muça L /burgu 
54 Arben Vangjel Daullja L /burgu 
55 Ardian Naun Kola L / burgu 
56 Arjan Petraq Kerri L / burgu 
57 Artur Eduart Mesutaj L / burgu 
58 Astrit Jashar Shahaj L / burgu 
59 Besnik Jashar Shahaj L / burgu 
60 Bujar Dalip Kananaj L / burgu 
61 Dashnor Bajram Dyle L / burgu 
62 Edmond Fidajet Agalliu L / burgu 
63 Fadil Nuri Zeqo L / burgu 
64 Flamur Mustafa Dine L / burgu 
65 Floresha Flohasan Ndino L / burgu 
66 Gentian Taip Merkaj L / burgu 
67 Gezim Hasim Sakaj L / burgu 
68 Hamit Myrteza Musai L / burgu 
69 Ilir (Jani) Zaim Mernica L / burgu 
70 Kastriot Qerim Gremi L / burgu 
71 Pellumb Shefit Muskaj L / burgu 
72 Perparim Qazim Gushaj L / burgu 
73 Robert Qazim Fetahu L / burgu 
74 Vladimir Haziz Muskaj L / burgu 
75 Perparim Qazim Bushaj L / burgu 
76 Gezim Hysen Skenderi Vj /arme 
77 Estref Elmaz Koreshi Vrasje V Den 18 vjet 
78 Kadri Rexhep Pepa Vrasje V Den 19 vjet 
79 Kudrete Hysni Tafa Vrasje V Den 15 vjet 
80 Leonard Nexhip Otobashi Vrasje V Den 14 vjet 
81 Maksim Banush Elmazi Vrasje 
82 Qazim Rrapush Gishti Vrasje V Den 25 vjet 
83 Saimir Fenai Terkuçi Vrasje V Den 25 vjet 
84 Sherif Selim Sadiku Vrasje V Den 25 vjet 
85 Sokol Islam Bajgora Vrasje V Den 20 vjet 
86 Xhovalin Mark Prendi Vrasje V Den 12 vjet 
87 Sokrat Llambi Lushi Vrasje V Den 25 vjet 
88 Sherif Qazim Çaushi L / burgu 
89 Luan Sabri Qorri L / burgu V Den 18 vjet 
90 Afrim Ismail Sinani L / burgu V Den 20 vjet 
91 Artan Kadri Onuzi L / burgu V Den 16 vjet 
92 Dritan Shefki Peposhi L / burgu V Den 18 vjet 
93 Hysni Elez Dreni L / burgu V Den 25 vjet 
94 Ramadan Dulejman Cengu L / burgu 
95 Sokol Ismail Sinani L / burgu V Den 24 vjet 
96 Serjan Njazi Dauti L / burgu V Den 7 vjet 
97 Xhevair Mirahir Aliaj L / burgu V Den 14 vjet 
98 Afrim Zenun Byberi Vrasje V Den 11 vjet 
99 Fatmir Riza Mulgeci Vrasje V Den 13 vjet 
100 Flamur Shaban Shpati Vrasje V Den 13 vjet 
101 Perparim Isuf Lomnica Vrasje 
102 Gjon Ukshin Vukaj Vrasje V Den 17 vjet 
103 Petrit Mal Muhameti Vrasje V Den 13 vjet 
104 Shaban Musli Koka Vrasje V Den 18 vjet 
105 Skender Hasan Breçani Vrasje V Den 25 vjet 
106 Selami Muhamet Qokaj Vrasje V Den 20 vjet 
107 Pellumb Zef Ndrevataj Vrasje B perjetshem 
108 Megrim Qazim Feta Vj /arme V Den 10 vjet 
109 Naim Rustem Madani Vj /arme V Den 11 vjet 
110 Ali Adem Rrushi Vrasje B perjetshem 
111 Shefki Ali Rrushi Vrasje V Den 25 vjet 
112 Idriz Sali Bardhoshi Vrasje V Den 25 vjet 
113 Syl Syl Asllani Vrasje V Den 20 vjet 
114 Arben Xhevit Shehu L /burgu V Den 21 vjet 
115 Ardian Rakip Tafa L / burgu V Den 10 vjet 
116 Bledar Bujar Cerova L / burgu V Den 20 vjet 
117 Dylber Veli Kora L / burgu V Den 25 vjet 
118 Edmond Xhevit Shehu L / burgu V Den 10 vjet 
119 Gentjan Qamil Shehu L / burgu V Den 12 vjet 
120 Petrit Demir Oshafi L / burgu V Den 10 vjet 
121 Riza Sulo Pleparaku L / burgu V Den 25 vjet 
122 Ratip Tafil Sinanaj L / burgu V Den 22 vjet 
123 Sokol Bajram Metaj Vrasje V Den 18 vjet 
124 Ylli Baki Hyskaj Vrasje V Den 15 vjet 
125 Hajri Rushit Lala Vrasje V Den 20 vjet 
126 Hysen Tefik Luzi Vrasje 
127 Zaim Mete Kapllani Vrasje V Den 20 vjet 
128 Fatmir Fari Mustafallari L / burgu 
129 Asqeri Fejzi Subashi L / burgu 
130 Hamdi Rushan Luzi L / burgu V Den 22 vjet 
131 Adhurim Rexhep Sallmoni Vrasje V Den 12 vjet 
132 Ahmet Petrit Myftari Vrasje V Den 15 vjet 
133 Ardian Tomorr Hoxha Vrasje V Den 25 vjet 
134 Arjan Lutfi Boja Vrasje V Den 25 vjet 
135 Artan Shazivar Kalashi Vj /arme V Den 5 vjet 
136 Bashkim Qazim Idrizi L / burgu V Den 5 vjet 
137 Bashkim Xhemal Buzani Vj /dhune V Den 9 vjet 
138 Besnik Xhemal Xhahysa T. vrasje V Den 3 vjet 
139 Dashamir Hajdar Kolgjini Vrasje V Den 25 vjet 
140 Dervish Sherif Toska Vrasje V Den 23 vjet 
141 Edmond Shyqyri Spahiu L / burgu V Den 16 vjet 
142 Eqerem Xhemal Mustafai Marrdh.sex.dhune V Den 10 vjet 
143 Fatmir Petrit Rrahmani Vrasje V Den 13 vjet 
144 Gentian Latif Gremi Vj /dhune V Den 5 vjet 
145 Gezim Valter Pepellashi Vrasje V Den 25 vjet 
146 Gezim Sherif Xhika Vrasje V Den 16 vjet 
147 Halil Halit Gjyla Vrasje V Den 25 vjet 
148 Haziz Ramazan Gjika Vrasje V Den 20 vjet 
149 Ilir Festim Kosturi L / burgu V Den 18 vjet 
150 Ilir Stefan Shukli L / burgu V Den 17 vjet 
151 Ismail Shyqyri Mustafai Vrasje 
152 Izmir Qemal Xhafa Vrasje V Den 23 vjet 
153 Kodhel Mislim Ferra Vrasje V Den 23 vjet 
154 Kujtim Petrit Rrahmani T .Vrasje V Den 25 vjet 
155 Luftetar Isuf Bullari Marrdh.sex.dhune V Den 8 vjet 
156 Manushaqe Mustafa Elezi Vrasje V Den 25 vjet 
157 Pellumb Avni Xhyra Marrdh.sex.dhune V Den 12 vjet 
158 Saimir Qemal Gjura Vrasje V Den 25 vjet 
159 Xhevair Zyber Bullari L / burgu V Den 8 vjet 
160 Shefqet Seit Vreto Vrasje V Den 25 vjet 
161 Gani Liman Hila Vrasje V Den 12 vjet 
162 Pellumb Osmani Vrasje 
163 Xhevair Zyber Duka Vrasje V Den 13 vjet 
164 Luan Sinan Guna Vrasje V Den 6,6 vjet 
165 Lumie Halit Hoxha Vrasje V Den 25 vjet 
166 Fetah Zeqir Damzi L /burgu V Den 18 vjet 
167 Hakik Xhetan Rina Vrasje V Den 16 vjet 
168 Rakip(Leonidha) Sherif Doda Vrasje 
169 Isuf Shaban Tafa Vrasje V Den 10 vjet 
170 Fadil Sadin Hoxha Vrasje V Den 25 vjet 
171 Bujar Selman Memushi Vrasje 
172 Antonion Tahir Shega Vrasje 
173 Sokrat Mustafa Hoxha Vrasje 
174 Shkelqim Ramiz Sina Vrasje 
175 Zineta Enver Çaushi Vrasje 
176 Xhevdet Habib Habibi Vrasje 
177 Fotaq Thoma Zaharia Rr.personi 
178 Armando Bujar Bega Vrasje 
179 Ali Bajram Hajdari Marrdh.sex.dhune 
180 Edmond Perlat Hoxha Marrdh.sex.dhune 
181 Fadil Musa Canaj Vrasje 
182 Fatmir Neim Hamiti Vrasje 
183 Pal Mikel Gjergji Vjedhje 
184 Renato Halim Ndrella Vrasje 
185 Thanas Llazi Hajdini Vrasje 
186 Liman Lame Jaupi Vrasje 
187 Mentor Asllan Sulcaj Vrasje 
188 Pajtim Njazi Zotaj Marrdh.sex.dhune V Den 10 vjet 
189 Isuf Sheme Dika Marrdh.sex.dhune V Den 5 vjet 
190 Ili Shukle Vrasje V Den 17 vjet 
191 Adriatik Kujtim Pashaj Vrasje V Den 11 vjet 
192 Astrit Qani Guce Vrasje 
193 Arjan Qani Sina Vrasje 
194 Fatmir Shaban Shehi Vrasje V Den 20 vjet 
195 Hysen Izet Hysi Vrasje V Den 10 vjet 
196 Perparim Mustafa Hysi Rr .Personi V Den 10 vjet 
197 Defrim Kadri Goroveci Vrasje 
198 Endri Zoi Galloshi Vrasje 
199 Frederik Shaban Arifi Vrasje 
200 Ilir(Ilia) Tefik Dule Vrasje 
201 Rexhep Xhemal Toshi Vrasje 
202 Romi Engjell Nurce Marrdh.sex.dhune 
203 Sotir Pilo Disha Vrasje 
204 Ylli Ymer Lule Vrasje 
205 Yllson Fatmir Zyfi Vrasje 
206 Genci Selman Medi Vrasje 
207 Adrian Stavri Kalaveshi Vrasje 
208 Vangjo Thoma Gjika Vrasje 
209 Jani (Xhevair)Lytfi Ferzollari Vrasje 
210 Kristo(Elton) Jani Ferzollari Vrasje 
211 Dritan Nazar Çollaku Vrasje 
212 Gjergi Jani Limka Vrasje 
213 Helidon Kiço Bifsha Vrasje 
214 Agron Prend Mema Vjedhje V Den 6 vjet 
215 Artur Pjeter Kola L / burgu 
216 Bardhok Gjin Toni Vrasje V Den 25 vjet 
217 Gjek Lek Çelaj Vrasje V Den 15 vjet 
218 Gjin Lek Stenaj Vrasje V Den 17 vjet 
219 Luigj (Gezim) P. Zefi Vjedhje V Den 5 vjet 
220 Ndrek Gjergj Stenaj Vjedhje V Den 8 vjet 
221 Ndue Zef Pepa Vrasje V Den 10 vjet 
222 Sokol Pjeter Doda Vrasje V Den 25 vjet 
223 Ylli Mark Leka Vjedhje V Den 23 vjet 
224 Gezim(Augostin) P. Zef L / burgu V Den 5 vjet 
225 Ndue Llesh Prenga L / burgu V Den 25 vjet 
226 Ylli Xhemal Kasmi L / burgu 
227 Gezim Gjon Prenga L / burgu 
228 Gani Haxhi Reçi L / burgu 
229 Gezim Sokol Haliti L / burgu 
230 Agim Ajet Haliti Vrasje 
231 Dritan Fran Coku L / burgu 
232 Orjon Simon Brozi L / burgu 
233 Fatmir Mustafa Hoti L / burgu 
234 Lash Pashk Shkreli L / burgu 
235 Shaqir Halit Doda L / burgu 
236 Astrit Lek Hoji L / burgu 
237 Valentin Jak Gega L / burgu
238 Xhevahir Aliaj Vrasje V Den 14 vjet
239 Afrim Zeneli Vrasje V Den 14 vjet 
240 Dritan Rexhepi Vrasje

----------


## Fiona

Pse s'thu ti, qeka e leht te dalesh nga burgjet e shqiperis, lol.

----------


## KNFC

Ajde teme ajde.

----------

